
When Genetic Diseases Threaten Patient Privacy - iaskquestions
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/when-genetic-diseases-threaten-patient-privacy/564848/?single_page=true
======
intralizee
Damn the notion of a person having privacy. Society is setup where the ones
holding privacy of the ones vulnerable, hold full control in violating it and
being defended where no action of real repercussion will happen to violators
for the victims. Unless you’re financially stable and having fuck you money
there is nothing. I suffered HIPAA violations by a hospital in my life with a
lot of abuse by a doctor for my LGBT status and saw no resolve by the
government when reporting. It’s similar everywhere for all things and people
would be better off without assuming privacy is a real thing in our world.

~~~
astazangasta
You're not important enough. HIPAA rules, which are _incredibly_ vague (I've
had to implement HIPAA-compliant systems, and the guidance is non-existent),
are in place to protect the rich and powerful, not ordinary people. The fines
are exorbitant, and are targeted to individuals, not institutions (i.e., the
hospital doesn't pay the fine, the nurse who accidentally lefty a folder lying
around does).

Personally I think HIPAA is a cruel joke and we would be better to do away
with it, in favor of writing or enforcing laws against abusive behavior. I.e.,
it should not be a problem if people know your medical history if there are
laws protecting you from, say, insurance discrimination, or personal prejudice
by your medical practitioner. Such a law, however, might require protecting
ordinary people.

------
maaark
When it comes to my health, fuck your privacy.

When it comes to _your_ health, fuck _my_ privacy.

~~~
owlmirror
In my opinion you should still have complete control over your health data.
I'd rather propose that everyone is responsible to get all diagnostic data on
their own health, especially if they plan to procreate. I dream of a world
were it becomes common practice to do DNA screening before getting children.

